
‘The Internet Is Broken’: Ev Is Trying to Salvage It - adambyrtek
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/20/technology/evan-williams-medium-twitter-internet.html
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Sometimes I think Ev Williams stumbled from success to success without hard
work. Maybe I'm just bitter that he is doing the same thing (publishing text
on the Internet) over and over again and gets hundreds of millions in funding.
Maybe I just don't understand Silicon Valley.

If Ev wants to solve the problem of high quality content being drowned by low
quality content, why does he work on a text publishing website? Why not work
on the next Patreon? It is absolutely clear that people want to support their
Internet darlings but simply cannot most of the time because there is no
infrastructure for direct payments / subscriptions. Patreon is the only big
general purpose subscription service where it is easy for content creators to
get started.

~~~
smt88
If you suspect that Silicon Valley isn't a meritocracy, you're right. If you
suspect that Silicon Valley rewards founders and companies who aren't
profitable, you're also right.

